# How Tough Is Ion Plating



## Twincam

Looking at getting a seiko bfk but can't decide if i want the IP model or not because i don't know how durable it is.

So can anyone chime in?.

Also if it does get worn or scratched it could be stripped off, like bead blasted off right?.


----------



## Kutusov

I'm not sure but I think there are several grades of PVD. AFAIK, it's pretty tough, it's basically metal powder integrated into the steel by an ionizing process. It's not like black paint, it won't peel off. Over the time, it can gain a slightly bluish hue on certain angles but it's a pretty cool effect.

The only draw-back is if you knock it hard enough to take a chunk of the outer layer off, there is no way to polish it or cover it up. You'll have a scratch showing the white steel against the rest of the black case. But it has to be a pretty nasty knock to take it out. I don't know about Seiko but Citizen IP makes the surface of the watch a lot harder than regular steel.

http://www.citizen.c...-super-titanium

It's might not be a good guide as Citizen uses also titanium for the IP coating but you can tell what that last layer means in comparison to regular titanium.

Oh, and BTW... I don't know if it is all that easy to polish the PVD out, even by sand blasting it. The black stuff is integrated in the steel, so the polish process has to be very tough and might take bits of steel off.

Final word is... if you like it, get it. It's very unlikely you get it scratched if you don't use in extreme activities.


----------



## BondandBigM

It's a bit more than just "plating"

Some info here

http://www.ionbond.com/

And here, although there own brand name they do a similar thing

http://www.bodycote.com/


----------



## Mechanical Alarm

*How Tough Is Ion Plating*

It's not easy!


----------



## Twincam

Got a ip bfk on its way to me. Heard a few people say Seiko's ion plating is good. Will see how well it holds up.


----------



## pauluspaolo

I've owned a black ion plated BFK for a while now (a couple of years) & used to wear it as my daily watch. I don't baby my watches but if there's a chance of them getting damaged - working on the car for instance - I do take it off. Anyway the ion coating on the BFK is still in good condition without any serious nicks/scratches that I can see. In my experience the vulnerable part of the watch is the bezel insert which is printed/painted aluminium (I think) & the crystal both these are replaceable parts though so shouldn't be the end of the watch.

The BFK by the way is a quality watch - I have the black & stainless steel versions & love 'em.

Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## Twincam

pauluspaolo said:


> I've owned a black ion plated BFK for a while now (a couple of years) & used to wear it as my daily watch. I don't baby my watches but if there's a chance of them getting damaged - working on the car for instance - I do take it off. Anyway the ion coating on the BFK is still in good condition without any serious nicks/scratches that I can see. In my experience the vulnerable part of the watch is the bezel insert which is printed/painted aluminium (I think) & the crystal both these are replaceable parts though so shouldn't be the end of the watch.
> 
> The BFK by the way is a quality watch - I have the black & stainless steel versions & love 'em.
> 
> Hope this helps :thumbup:


Thanks for the info good to know, and nice pics too.


----------

